# Led lights



## Crossocheilus (7 Jul 2014)

Hi guys.
I'm considering leds for my new 90 x 45 x 45cm tank. I've looked at the tmc ultima 1500nd tiles but a full set up with 2 x tiles 2 x controllers and mounting stuff would be in the region of £500. Are there other, cheaper and maybe better options? I want a high tech planted tank, will be doing co2 and ei, but I'm aware you want less light to avoid algae, as long as flow, co2 + nutrients is perfect.
Can any one recommend a good led setup for this size and type of tank?


----------



## pepedopolous (7 Jul 2014)

http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/maxspect-razor-led-lighting-system-160w-8000k-p-9533.html

Don't own this one myself but the total cost is less than the TMCs. Some people here own Razors so you could do a search.


----------



## Crossocheilus (7 Jul 2014)

Which wattage would I need? 120w or the 60w? I'm guessing 160w is WAY too high. Anyone who owns  a razor care to say what you think of the colour rendition and what size you have for what tank?


----------



## Alastair (8 Jul 2014)

Hi, you'd only need the one multi controller for the tmc 1500s. And, I recently loaned Gary Nelson on here a tmc 1500 as he didn't like the look of his maxspect razor in terms of colouring of plants etc and he loved the tmc instead. 

There's also the arcadia otl led which has controller etc all built in which is good value but the tmc controller has a greater flexibility of control 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crossocheilus (9 Jul 2014)

Its cheaper to get 2 small controllers rather than the one 8 channel. 



> he didn't like the look of his maxspect razor in terms of colouring of plants etc and he loved the tmc instead.



Don't say that! I was just getting my heart set on the razor instead. Why are there so many decisions! 
Anyway thanks for the reply Alistair.[DOUBLEPOST=1404899212][/DOUBLEPOST]Can anyone with a Maxspect Razor say what they think of the colour rendition (which is somewhat adjustable by the changing the percentage of the two channels).


----------



## GHNelson (9 Jul 2014)

I have one off thses>>>>>http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/kessil-a150w-amazon-sun-review.20869/
Only fault is you cant dim the light....it has a fan so could be annoying if the aquarium is situated in the living room. http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=5477
Other than that its the best light I've purchased...Big Tom also has one i think?
Search for Kessil in the lighting section.
hoggie


----------



## Crossocheilus (9 Jul 2014)

The Kessil looks great in some aspect but overall maybe not the best, perhaps I'm just fixating but I'm still seriously considering the Razor, but I'm not sure what size to get or whether people generally like the colour rendition.


Here's a diagram I made of light spread from the 120w and 160w and it looks like the 120w (right) at a height of 30-50cm would give full spread in a 90cm tank. I know the diagram is confusing.


----------



## pepedopolous (9 Jul 2014)

Crossocheilus said:


> Can anyone with a Maxspect Razor say what they think of the colour rendition (which is somewhat adjustable by the changing the percentage of the two channels).


In think the member sanj has a Razor. Maybe he'll notice this thread. I must admit I prefer the look of 6500-7000k. However, I think this can be achieved with the Razor.


----------



## Crossocheilus (9 Jul 2014)

Yeah if you have the cool white + blue channel on a lower percentage than the warm + cool white channel a more appealing colour should be achievable.


----------



## pepedopolous (9 Jul 2014)

Another thing to consider is Murphy's law. As soon as you buy one it will be obselete!


----------



## Crossocheilus (9 Jul 2014)

Hmm interesting vid. Even if the razor is soon to be replaced it can still be a great product. That wave maker looks really interesting, looks like it could be useful in a high tech planted to achieve the circular motion Ceg recommends.[DOUBLEPOST=1404915773][/DOUBLEPOST]Anyone know when the Maxspect Blade (?) was it called, will be released?


----------



## GHNelson (9 Jul 2014)

Hi  
The Kessil is the most manouverable light on the market....it can be swang from side to side, up and down, bent to a corner where there is lack of light.
Its very versatile.....it has a goose neck... although this is extra to purchase.
It can be mounted from the ceiling....it can be disguised...as Big Tom has shown. 
You can get easy access to your aquarium with this light.....a huge plus point.
It as a great shimmer effect....its cheaper to run....just my thoughts.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Crossocheilus (9 Jul 2014)

That's all true and it does sound good, but I hear it's very noisy and although manouverable the light spread must still be limited.


----------



## GHNelson (9 Jul 2014)

Hi 
Its not that noisy...it has decent spread.
hoggie


----------



## Crossocheilus (9 Jul 2014)

Do you know what the spread is in degrees, how big is the unit? I seem to remember seeing that it doesn't have dimming? If that is the case its a no for the Kessil because dimming is the main advantage of led for me.


----------



## GHNelson (10 Jul 2014)

No dimming although that was when it was first put on the market.

Gives you a idea of the size.


----------



## GHNelson (10 Jul 2014)

http://www.kessil.com/aquarium/Freshwater_A360.php
New version on the market....don't  know if you can get in the UK though.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Dmitriy (31 Jul 2014)

Crossocheilus said:


> Hi guys.
> I'm considering leds for my new 90 x 45 x 45cm tank. I've looked at the tmc ultima 1500nd tiles but a full set up with 2 x tiles 2 x controllers and mounting stuff would be in the region of £500. Are there other, cheaper and maybe better options? I want a high tech planted tank, will be doing co2 and ei, but I'm aware you want less light to avoid algae, as long as flow, co2 + nutrients is perfect.
> Can any one recommend a good led setup for this size and type of tank?


Hi, take a look at Aqualighter 3 - LED Lightning from Collar company (Ukraine). Also with controller device.


----------



## Fran (23 Sep 2014)

The aqualighter looks interesting. Anybody know if it would work in the UK without problems???


----------



## Dmitriy (23 Sep 2014)

Fran said:


> The aqualighter looks interesting. Anybody know if it would work in the UK without problems???


No any problems (2 years warranty) accept UK plug and the fact that it is not sells in UK (still no any distributor). You can order it from Netherlands, Germany or directly from aqualighter dot com


----------



## Fran (26 Sep 2014)

Thanks for reply. Will consider purchase after some more research.


----------



## TallDragon (8 Oct 2014)

hogan53 said:


> http://www.kessil.com/aquarium/Freshwater_A360.php
> New version on the market....don't  know if you can get in the UK though.
> Cheers
> hoggie


The new version Kessil A160WE tuna sun has been seen at Evolution Aqua in UK. Said to be quiter than a150. Check other thread (kessil a150) for progress. 
  http://www.ukaps.org/forum/index.php?threads/20869/


----------

